# Jetzt noch eine "Lastgen" Konsole kaufen ?



## Caps-lock (17. November 2013)

Moinsen Leute,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken mir nach Ewigkeiten wieder eine Konsole zuzulegen um gemütlich auf dem Sofa ein wenig zu zocken.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass die letzten Spiele, die ich gespielt habe Fable - the Lost chapters, Wizardry, ein paar Dosboxspiele und ein paar Indiespiele
auf Steam waren, ist mir Grafik nicht so dermaßen wichtig.

Von daher trage ich mit mit dem Gedanken eine Xbox360 zu kaufen, da in meinem Bekanntenkreis 90% Xbox 10% PS3 vertreten ist. 

Die Frage für mich ist klar, ob sich das noch lohnt, denn die "alte" Xbox hat ja nu auch schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Das Zubehör scheint aus dem Märkten zu verschwinden und sowas wie ein Guitarhero Controller ist kaum noch auf Amazon verhanden.
Und die Frage ist dann auch ob neue Spiele überhaupt noch auf der 360 erscheinen werden... 

Mich würde mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren. 

Grüße,

Caps


----------



## Dagonzo (17. November 2013)

Also im Nächsten Jahr werden sicherlich noch fast alle XBOX 360 Spiele kommen, wie bei der "One". Was danach kommt dürfte klar sein. Die alte wird langsam aber sicher in der Versenkung verschwinden.
Die Frage ist wie viel auf die neue umsteigen werden. Es soll auch nicht möglich sein mit den beiden Konsolen im Multiplayer gegeneinander anzutreten.

Stünde ich vor der Wahl, würde ich die neue XB-One kaufen.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. November 2013)

Naja die neue One kostet 300 Euro mehr als die 360 und bisher hat die noch keiner.

Mal die EInführung der One abwarten und schauen ob die 360 dann noch tiefer als 200 Euro für die 250 gb Version fällt.


----------



## xdave78 (18. November 2013)

Hab mir auch erst in diesem Jahr ne PS3 gekauft. Keine Ahnung obs das bei XBOX Live Mitgliedschaft auch gibt, aber beim PS+ bekommt man ja alle paar Wochen kostenlose Vollversionen richtig guter Games. Von daher hat es sich schon gelohnt. Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass man für das laufende und das kommende Jahr damit nix falsch macht sich die lastgen zu kaufen, da die grafischen Unterschiede jetzt doch noch vergleichseweise marginal zum Großteil sind und man die "Highlights" der lastgen jetzt gebraucht sehr günstig einkaufen kann.


----------



## OldboyX (18. November 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Naja die neue One kostet 300 Euro mehr als die 360 und bisher hat die noch keiner.
> 
> Mal die EInführung der One abwarten und schauen ob die 360 dann noch tiefer als 200 Euro für die 250 gb Version fällt.



In dem Fall hast du sowieso keine Alternativen, denn um das von dir angepeilte Geld kannst du ja nur eine "Lastgen" kaufen. Ich hätte dir ja zu einem kleinen und flotten PC fürs Wohnzimmer geraten, aber der kostet sicherlich auch mind. die 500€ die eine neue Xbone kostet. Die Frage ist halt auch welche Exklusivtitel du anpeilst, weil ich würde, wenn dann auf eine PS3 setzen, da diese imho die interessanteren Titel hat (Uncharted Reihe und Heavy Rain wollte ich immer schon mal spielen).

PS: Unterschätz aber nicht, dass die Konsole wahrscheinlich im Vergleich zu den Indie-Games auf Steam doch ein ordentliches optisches Downgrade ist. Am PC hast du wenigstens FullHD und ordentliche AA Modi.


----------



## Keashaa (18. November 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Es soll auch nicht möglich sein mit den beiden Konsolen im Multiplayer gegeneinander anzutreten.



Was in meinen Augen eine völlige Gängelung der Spieler wäre (und mal wieder zeigen würde, das Konsolenhersteller nicht das Wohl, sondern das Wider ihrer Kundschaft im Sinn hat). Wenn auf beiden Konsolen das gleiche Spiel läuft, DARF es keinen Unterschied machen, welche Konsole es ist. Es sei denn, der besch***** Softwarehersteller ist genauso besch***** wie der Konsolenhersteller...
Ich meine, StarCraft und WarCraft und Diablo kannst du auch in einem PC/MAC-gemischten LAN zusammen zocken. Und da ist die Grenze ja wohl größer als bei PS3 und PS4...


----------



## xdave78 (18. November 2013)

Ich glaube eher nicht an Crossplay zwischen Last und der neuen Gen. Siehe aktuell bei BF4. Einzig bei Fifa oder so könnte ichs mir vorstellen...aber das wurde ja schon direkt dementiert. Bei Diablo usw geht ja leider auch kein XPlay zw den letzten Gen Konsolen. Wenn Du also mit deinen Freunden zocken willst bleibt nur die XB360. Ich kann Dir aber mal empfehlen ebay kleinanzeigen durchzuwurschteln da haun die Leute ihr Zeug jetzt für nen Appel und nen Ei raus. Ausserdem kann man ja im Umkreis suchen und sich vorab alles anschauen.


----------



## Keashaa (18. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher nicht an Crossplay zwischen Last und der neuen Gen. Siehe aktuell bei BF4. Einzig bei Fifa oder so könnte ichs mir vorstellen...aber das wurde ja schon direkt dementiert. Bei Diablo usw geht ja leider auch kein XPlay zw den letzten Gen Konsolen. Wenn Du also mit deinen Freunden zocken willst bleibt nur die XB360. Ich kann Dir aber mal empfehlen ebay kleinanzeigen durchzuwurschteln da haun die Leute ihr Zeug jetzt für nen Appel und nen Ei raus. Ausserdem kann man ja im Umkreis suchen und sich vorab alles anschauen.



Jeder Programmierer gehört sich für eine solche Inkompatibilität erschlagen! Es ist eine Sache, wenn eine Software auf neuer Hardware nicht läuft, weil z.B. bestimmte Opcodes nicht mehr existieren (und selbst das ist schon traurig), aber wenn es quasi dieselbe Software ist, nur für unterschiedliche Hardware, dann DARF da kein Problem entstehen. Ausser natürlich, weil man dicke, fette Dollar in den Augen hat...
Aber da die Kunden einfach zu dumm sind und sich verarschen lassen, kann mans ja machen


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2013)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch erst in diesem Jahr ne PS3 gekauft. Keine Ahnung obs das bei XBOX Live Mitgliedschaft auch gibt, aber beim PS+ bekommt man ja alle paar Wochen kostenlose Vollversionen richtig guter Games. Von daher hat es sich schon gelohnt.



Ja, das gibt es bei Xbox Live Gold auch. 2 Spiele / Monat.

Aber leider kostet Xbox Live Gold auch, was beim PSN+ für die PS3 nicht der Fall ist. Erst ab der PS4 wird es kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2013)

PlayStation Plus kostet ebenfalls - nur der "normale" PSN-Access ist kostenlos. Dafuer gibt es dann halt auch Extras - wie mittlerweile von Xbox Live Gold nachgeahmt...


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2013)

Ah ok, dann hab ich das mit dem Multiplayer wohl verwechselt, der bei der PS3 ja kostenfrei ist, und bei der Xbox nur via Gold geht.


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Jeder Programmierer gehört sich für eine solche Inkompatibilität erschlagen!


Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die Entscheidung bei den Programmierern liegt?


----------



## Keashaa (18. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die Entscheidung bei den Programmierern liegt?



Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Die alte wird langsam aber sicher in der Versenkung verschwinden.



So ein Quatsch...das wird noch einige Zeit dauern. Microsoft hat selbst in einem Interview gesagt, dass die Xbox360 noch mehrere (!) Jahre mit neuen Spielen und Inhalten versorgt wird, ich habe eine Zahl von rund 100 Spielen im Kopf, die alleine Microsoft als Publisher noch releasen will, da sind Dritthersteller noch nicht mitgerechnet. 

Es lohnt definitiv noch eine 360er zu kaufen, ich hab selbst erst vor rund 10 Monaten eine gekauft. 

PS: Ich würde natürlich zur 360 greifen, PS3 hab ich auch schon öfter bei Kumpels gespielt, der Controller der PS3 ist eher was für Kinderhände...nicht umsonst wollen selbst Playstation Zocker lieber einen Xbox Controller haben.


----------



## Caps-lock (18. November 2013)

> Microsoft hat selbst in einem Interview gesagt, dass die Xbox360 noch mehrere (!) Jahre mit neuen Spielen und Inhalten versorgt wird,



Und das beantwortet meine Frage irgendwie 
Besten Dank dafür.

Ich peile an ein nettes kleines Unterhaltungsgerät im Wohnzimmer zu haben in das man ein Spiel einlegt und sich wahlweise mit Freunden auf die Mütze gibt, oder ein wenig
Rennen fährt oder sowas.
Die Grafik der Wii war völlig ausreichen .
Ich komme noch aus der Zeit in der ein "X" ein ganz böser Räuber sein konnte und ein >0< eine Spinne


----------



## Xelyna1990 (19. November 2013)

> Jeder Programmierer gehört sich für eine solche Inkompatibilität erschlagen!



Kommt einfach auf den Titel an, Wer in Battlefield 4 mitspielen will kommt auch nicht mit einem 7 Jahre alten Rechner auf die Lanparty und beschwert sich das bei ihm das Spiel dann nicht läuft und er nicht mitspielen kann, irgendwann ist der Technische unterschied einfach zu Groß.

Ich sehe aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund warum man für die wenigen Titel wo es wirklich Technisch Möglich ist zeit und Ressourcen in Crossplay Stecken soll, genau so warum man eine Konsole auf diese Kompatibilität ausrichten soll, die zeit und Resourcen können in der Konsole, genau so wie in den Spielen auch in andere dinge gesteckt werden.



kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ja, das gibt es bei Xbox Live Gold auch. 2 Spiele / Monat.



Wo man noch hinzufügen muss, bis jetzt war die Auswahl meistens eher Mager, die Aktualität, aber auch die Qualität der Spiele sind bei Ps+ Meistens besser.

MS wollte das System erst als Dankeschön bis ende des Jahres einführen, jetzt führen sie es weiter, ob sie die Qualität des ganzen aber Steigern...ich glaub die ganzen Cloud und Dedicated Server kosten schon mehr als genug, der Fokus von Gold liegt nicht auf Kostenlosen Spielen.

Zum Thema:

Übrigens wäre ich mir bei dem Support der Alten Konsolen gar nicht so sicher bzw sollte man sich klar sein was für titel einen erwarten.

Der Support der alten Konsole hängt bei Thirt Party Produkten voll und ganz vom Entwickler ab, MS hat da bei seiner Xbox 360 nichts zu melden, wenn EA kein Battlefield 5 für die Xbox 360 entwickeln will, kann da MS nicht viel dran ändern.

Ich denke im großen und ganzen kann man noch ein par titel in form Fifa erwarte, und auch kommen jetzt noch ein par Übergangstitel und sachen wie Dark Souls und Co, ich glaube aber wenn die angekündigten sachen vorbei sind, sind für die Großen titel die Züge dann auch abgefahren, im Arcade/Indi bereich wird man dann wohl noch immer mit versorgt werden.


Ich glaub wenn man sich Current gen holt, dann vorallem wegen den schon vorhanden titeln, und Gerade wenn man noch nicht viel erlebt hat, hat man auf Xbox 360 sowie Ps3 noch ein Haufen von guten Spielen.

Aber auf hinsicht die neuen sachen spielen zu wollen...ich glaub dafür würde ich mir eine Curent Gen nicht mehr kaufen, die wird in 2014 langsam auslaufen und die neuen sachen werden auch dann nur noch auf den neuen Konsolen kommen, der Umsatz ist jetzt schon eingebrochen weil viele sich AC, COD und BF für ihre Next gen holen wollen.


----------



## BlackSun84 (19. November 2013)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der Kauf der ausgehenden Generation nicht wirklich lohnt. Beim PC hat man die Probleme ja nicht, aber ich habe mir als Ergänzung eine WiiU gekauft, die mit Zelda-TWW hd. Nintendotitel auf dieser und auf dem PC oder der PS4 dann die kommenden Nextgen (oder für die PCler Lastgen  ) Spiele kaufen.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (20. November 2013)

Es kommt halt einfach drauf an was man will, aber um kommende Spiele zu spielen lohnt es sich auch in meinen augen ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Wenn man aber auf der Konsole noch nichts gespielt hat bzw nur wenig, dann hat man eine Riesen Große Gigantische Spielebibliothek mit vielen Top Titeln, und das Lohnt sich allemal mehr als jede Next gen Konsole.


----------



## xdave78 (20. November 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Es kommt halt einfach drauf an was man will, aber um kommende Spiele zu spielen lohnt es sich auch in meinen augen ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Wenn man aber auf der Konsole noch nichts gespielt hat bzw nur wenig, dann hat man eine Riesen Große Gigantische Spielebibliothek mit vielen Top Titeln, und das Lohnt sich allemal mehr als jede Next gen Konsole.



Deswegen hab ich mir die PS3 geholt. Darauf gibt es einfach echt gute Titel und aus meiner Sicht ist die Grafik immernoch Bombe, obwohl ich nen 42" hab und 3m davor sitze. Also für mich reichts aus. Wenn ich den "AHA" Effekt will, geh ich an den PC. PS+ kostet 50&#8364;/Jahr...man bekommt zB in de Bucht das Jahr aber auch für ca 40&#8364; (ich hab 43 gezahlt) was am Ende dann 4.16&#8364; (repektive 3.60&#8364 im Monat sind, was sich angesichts der genialen Titel in den Angeboten (FarCry3, Infamous2, Uncharted 3, MGS, Dragons Dogma, NFS Most Wanted, demnächst wohl GRID2, XCOM, DoA5 usw) allein in den letzten Monaten schon locker ausgezahlt hat.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (20. November 2013)

Jop, ich hab mir ebenfalls 2 Jahre vor ende dieser Generaton eine Playstation 3 geholt und hab Plus seit dem Start Aboniert und mir deswegen gar nicht so viele Spiele kaufen müssen weil man einfach mit Spielen überschwemmt wird, die Qualität von Plus hat sich dazu über die zeit einfach unglaublich verbessert.

Ob das auf der Xbox jetzt irgendwie die gleiche qualität erreicht weiß ich nicht, bis jetzt kriegt man auf der Xbox eher nicht so tolle Spiele und zudem sind sie nicht so Aktuell wie bei Playstation Plus.


----------



## Keashaa (20. November 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Kommt einfach auf den Titel an, Wer in Battlefield 4 mitspielen will kommt auch nicht mit einem 7 Jahre alten Rechner auf die Lanparty und beschwert sich das bei ihm das Spiel dann nicht läuft und er nicht mitspielen kann, irgendwann ist der Technische unterschied einfach zu Groß.
> 
> Ich sehe aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund warum man für die wenigen Titel wo es wirklich Technisch Möglich ist zeit und Ressourcen in Crossplay Stecken soll, genau so warum man eine Konsole auf diese Kompatibilität ausrichten soll, die zeit und Resourcen können in der Konsole, genau so wie in den Spielen auch in andere dinge gesteckt werden.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Klar wird keiner Battlefield 4 auf ner PS2 rausbringen. Aber wenn man das Spiel für PS3 und PS4 rausbringt, erwarte ich als Kunde eine Kompatibilität im Mehrspielermodus. Und jetzt fang nicht wieder mit "Das eine ist P3 und das andere ist P4". Die Kommunikation zwischen den Systemen ist standardisiert (oder verwenden PS3 und PS4 kein TCP/IP?). Die ist völlig abgekoppelt von der zugrundeliegenden Hardware. Genau darum geht es. Wer zu unfähig ist, sowas zu machen, sollte sich nen anderen Beruf suchen.


----------



## Veshrae (20. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Die Kommunikation zwischen den Systemen ist standardisiert (oder verwenden PS3 und PS4 kein TCP/IP?).



Dann könnte ich auch am PC gegen Konsolengänger BF4 spielen? (;


----------



## Keashaa (20. November 2013)

Veshrae schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich auch am PC gegen Konsolengänger BF4 spielen? (;



Ich würde es schon irgendwie erwarten. Bei FF14 klappt es ja auch, dass die PC-Spieler und die PS3-Spieler zusammen unterwegs sind und nicht auf verschiedene Server platziert werden


----------



## OldboyX (20. November 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ich würde es schon irgendwie erwarten. Bei FF14 klappt es ja auch, dass die PC-Spieler und die PS3-Spieler zusammen unterwegs sind und nicht auf verschiedene Server platziert werden



Ist von der Steuerung her nicht zu vergleichen. Es ist unmöglich PC und Konsolenspieler in einem Shooter im Multiplayer gegeneinander spielen zu lassen. Man hat mit einem Gamepad nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen jemanden der mit Maus und Tastatur antritt.

Allgemein wird es so wie immer ablaufen. Eine Zeit lang wird den Leuten aus Marketinggründen erzählt, dass man die alten Konsolen noch weiterhin supporten wird (und es gibt sicher auch noch einige Spiele die schon länger für die alten Konsolen in Entwicklung sind und deshalb für diese auch noch rauskommen) aber über kurz oder lang fällt diese Unterstützung natürlich weg und man versucht sicher auch gezielt Druck aufzubauen um Leute zum Kauf einer neuen Konsole zu bewegen.

Die Frage wird sich damit eh bald von selbst erledigen und ob bei den 2-3 Titeln dann gemeinsame Spielerpools zwischen PS3 und PS4 vorhanden sind oder nicht dürfte kaum eine Rolle spielen. Klar für eine Trennung würde eben sprechen, dass der eine Junge der dann mit seinen 3 Kumpels Online zocken will sich dann eben auch die neue Konsole holen muss, wenn die Kumpels diese schon haben. Auch ist es für Updates und Funktionen sicherlich simpler wenn man die Multiplayerplattformen trennt.


----------



## Keashaa (20. November 2013)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ist von der Steuerung her nicht zu vergleichen. Es ist unmöglich PC und Konsolenspieler in einem Shooter im Multiplayer gegeneinander spielen zu lassen. Man hat mit einem Gamepad nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen jemanden der mit Maus und Tastatur antritt.



Ach deshalb gibt es bei FF14 kein PvP *lol*
Ich kenne genug Leute, die zerlegen einen PC-Spieler mit nem Controller. Alles eine Sache der Übung. Ist aber im Endeffekt egal. Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass das ganze software-technisch völlig unmöglich ist, kompatibel zu halten 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Frage wird sich damit eh bald von selbst erledigen und ob bei den 2-3 Titeln dann gemeinsame Spielerpools zwischen PS3 und PS4 vorhanden sind oder nicht dürfte kaum eine Rolle spielen.



EA und Konsorten wären ziemlich dumm, wenn sie nur auf die PS4 setzen würden, weil eben sehr viele erstmal bei ihrer alten PS3 bleiben und wieso sollte man diesen Markt freiwillig aufgeben? FIFA 14 ist ja sogar noch auf der PS2 erscheinen, weil es genug Leute gibt, die sich keine weitere PS gekauft haben.


----------



## callahan123 (20. November 2013)

back to topic:

Ich würde dir empfehlen eine gebrauchte XBOX 360 /PS3 mit dem gewünschten Zubehör + Spielesammlung zu kaufen.
Insgesamt kann man da sehr viel für sein Geld bekommen, gerade jetzt, wenn viele umsteigen.

Du hörst dich eher nach einem Spieler an, der gelegentlich Bock hat, sich auf dem Sofa zu mümmeln anstatt am Schreibtisch zu sitzen (jaaa, ich weiß, dass man einen PC an den Fernseher anschließen kann...)
Und da die Grafik nun auch nicht sooo wichtig ist (aktuell ist die aber noch ziemlich gut), würde ich persönlich auf keinen Fall sämtliche Releasekrankheiten und die wenigen Spiele mit einem so hohen Preis bezahlen.

Aber gut, gebraucht ist nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. November 2013)

Tu es.
Es gibt so geniale Spiele und die neuen Konsolen sind nicht abwärtskompatibel und voller Kinderkrankheiten.

Irgendwann wird auch sicher die Nextgen abwärtskompatibel sein, aber vorher rentiert sich es meiner Meinung nach nicht da auch noch sehr viel erscheinen wird.  Fifa13 kam ja sogar noch für die Ps2 und PsP, so schnell stirbt die 360/ps3 sicher nicht.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (20. November 2013)

> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Klar wird keiner Battlefield 4 auf ner PS2 rausbringen. Aber wenn man das Spiel für PS3 und PS4 rausbringt, erwarte ich als Kunde eine Kompatibilität im Mehrspielermodus. Und jetzt fang nicht wieder mit "Das eine ist P3 und das andere ist P4". Die Kommunikation zwischen den Systemen ist standardisiert (oder verwenden PS3 und PS4 kein TCP/IP?). Die ist völlig abgekoppelt von der zugrundeliegenden Hardware. Genau darum geht es. Wer zu unfähig ist, sowas zu machen, sollte sich nen anderen Beruf suchen.



Mit deinen Erwartungen bist du eben in der Minderheit, wirst du mit leben müssen das man sich nicht nach dem kleinsten Fähnchen im Winde richtet.

Die Alten Konsolen Packen 64 Spieler nicht,man müsste die Menge an Spieler auf der Next Gen runterschrauben, die Karten verkleinern um die Konsolen Kompatibel im Multiplayer zu machen, für die par die Crossplay machen wollen sehe ich kein grund für dieses Downgrade, und das hat das eine eben mit dem anderen zu tun, keiner hat bock die Hälfte aller Spieler zu Kicken und auf kleineren Karten mit Weniger Caputre Points zu spielen nur damit der Lümmel mit seinem 7 Jahre Alten PC mitspielen kann.

Kommuniziere mit deinen Freunden auf welcher Plattform ihr spielt, etwa Zieh mit, ansonsten sind auch genug leute auf den alten Konsolen unterwegs um den Multiplayer voll  zu kriegen.

Selbe bei Fifa, das läuft auf verschiedenen Engine und hat Spielerisch unterschiede die das ganze deswegen nicht möglich machen.



> Ich kenne genug Leute, die zerlegen einen PC-Spieler mit nem Controller. Alles eine Sache der Übung. Ist aber im Endeffekt egal



Jop, ich mach meine Mutter mit dem Gamepad auch fertig, ich glaub das war aber nicht der Punkt der aussage.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. November 2013)

> Du hörst dich eher nach einem Spieler an, der gelegentlich Bock hat, sich auf dem Sofa zu mümmeln anstatt am Schreibtisch zu sitzen (jaaa, ich weiß, dass man einen PC an den Fernseher anschließen kann...)



Genau das.
Mein PC ist zwar etwa 2 Jahre alt, aber die Mehrheit der neuen PCs hat vermutlich weniger Leistung und ein akzeptabler Gaming PC in etwa genausoviel.
Aaaaaber ich möchte einfach mal ein wenig unkompliziert und gemütlich was zocken ohne am Schreibtisch zu sitzen.
Meine WII ist im Eimer und so spannend war die Spiele nicht, dass ich mir ne Wii U kaufen müsste.
Also schön die alten Spiele auf den Boden in der Hoffnung das die in 10 Jahren mal Geld wert sind .

Mal schauen ob es irgendwo mal ein gutes Bundle im stationären Handel gibt .


----------



## xdave78 (21. November 2013)

Kleiner Tipp: bei 4Players im Flohmarkt, bei Hardwareluxx und bei den ebay Kleinanzeigen kannst Du echt gute Schnäppchen machen. Bei ebay..naja vllt mit Glück. Derzeit verramschenauf den genannten Kanälen Leute ihre Lastgen Konsolen mit fetten Spielepacks und Zusatzzeugs. Besonders 4Players scheint Konoleroland zu sein


----------



## callahan123 (21. November 2013)

Hier mal ein paar Spiele, die du ggf. noch nicht gespielt hast (wenn man dem Ursprungspost folgt), an der Konsole ne Menge Spaß machen und auch technisch alles andere als veraltet sind:
(ich zähle mal keine oder nur wenige Shooter auf, da ich die auf der Konsole zu anstrengend finde - komme da mit dem Gamepad nicht klar)

- GTA 5
- Uncharted 1-3
- Heavy Rain (!!)
- Metal Gear Solid 2-4 (teilweise als PS3 Version, da ursprünglich auf der PS2 erschienen)
- Shadow of the Collossus (als PS3 Version)
- Gears of War 1-3
- God of War 1-3
- sämtliche aktuellen Sportspiele (machen eh mehr Spaß an der Konsole)
usw.

Die meisten dieser Spiele wirst du mit einer PS4/XBOX One nicht spielen können, nur einige wird es auch in einer Update-Version geben, entweder als eine Art Classic-Game angepasst (was noch recht lange dauern wird) oder gleich als Next-Gen Version.

Aktuell sehe ich nicht diesen riesigen Unterschied allein von der Grafik her, zwischen PS3 und PS4. Das wird sich mit der Zeit ohne Frage ändern, jedoch war der Sprung von PS2 zu PS3 schon gewaltiger (Morrorwind -> Oblivion als Beispiel). Es gab auch den DVD -> Blue Ray Unterschied, welchen du mit der PS4 nicht hast.

Die neuen Konsolen bieten sicherlich einige coole Features und irgendwann werden die alten nicht mehr supportet. Aber bis dahin warten ggf. noch ne Menge Spiele auf dich, die es absolut wert sind gespielt zu werden, und das zu einem sehr viel niedrigeren Preis.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (21. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht ob der Morrwind<Oblivon vergleich nicht etwas hinkt, zwischen den spielen selbst herrscht fast 4 Jahre, wenn ich mir anschaue was am ende mit God of war und co so rausgehauen wurde, und mit was Xbox 360 und Ps3 so gestartet sind, finde ich den sprung selbst auch nicht so groß, ich versteh natürlich was du meinst, gerade weil es diesmal keine wirkliche steierung gibt wie HD mit der Ps3 und Xbox 360, wirkt es nicht ganz so beeindruckend, aber so Extrem wie der Sprung zwischen oblivion und Morrowind war es Optisch dann doch nicht, das ist eben unteranderem den zeitlichen abstand geschuldet, in den 4 Jahren haben sich auch die Konsolen spiele Generell unabhängig von der Plattform noch Stark weiterentwickelt, die möglichkeiten der Next gen waren da eher das sahnehäufchen ^^


----------



## callahan123 (21. November 2013)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob der Morrwind<Oblivon vergleich nicht etwas hinkt, ^^



Ach wat, man muss da schon extrem sein^^

Aber du hast schon recht, Äpfel mit Birnen und so. Und Innovationen und neue technische Möglichkeiten werden ja nicht in gleichen Abständen erfunden. 
Ich kann mir Crysis 1 immer noch gut anschauen, habe nicht das Gefühl etwas veraltetes zu spielen, ist aber 6 Jahre alt. Wenn man von Crysis jedoch 6 Jahre in die Vergangenheit geht bemerkt man einen riesigen Unterschied. 

Ich persönlich sehe noch keinen Grund die neue Generation zu testen. Bin aber auch eher der PC-ler.


----------



## Caps-lock (21. November 2013)

Wenn ich Morrowind. Oblivion und Skyrim vergleiche liegt Morrowind für mich immernoch vorne


----------



## callahan123 (22. November 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich Morrowind. Oblivion und Skyrim vergleiche liegt Morrowind für mich immernoch vorne




Absolut.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. November 2013)

So eine 360 ist gekauft und sie liefert genau das was ich mir erhofft haben 
Chillig in nem Sessel vorm Fernseher sitzen und ein wenig zocken und das ohne viel Stress.

Ich überlege mir Dirt 3 zu kaufen, scheue aber den selben Mist wie auf dem PC.
Für die PC Version musste man ein Onlinekonto anlegen, damit der Singleplayerspielstand gespeichert wird.

Weiß jemand ob man für die Xbox 360 Version von Dirt 3 online sein muss ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. November 2013)

Auf der 360 solltest du 2 Möglichkeiten haben:

1) Spielstand lokal auf der Platte
2) Spielstand in der Cloud

Aber frag lieber mal in einem Gamestop (oder anderem Laden) nach, die können dir das sicherlich Beantworten.

Außer einer hier hatte Dirt3 für die 360


----------



## Tikume (26. November 2013)

Die Frage aus dem Thread habe ich mir auch gestellt.
Ich muss dazusagen, dass meine letzte Konsole eine PS2 war, die ich dann allerdings nicht wirklich groß genutzt habe. Grund war aber auch einfach, dass mein Fernseher vor 10 Jahren in die Binsen ging und ich mir nie nen neuen gekauft habe.

Auf der alten Konsolengeneration gibt es halt schon einige Spiele die ich gerne mal angesehen hätte. Auf der anderen Seite ist es irgendwie recht hirnverbrannt jetzt noch ne alte Konsole zu kaufen, immerhin könnte es in zukunft ja noch HD Versionen alter Titel kommen und Sony hat ja auch noch Gaikai in der Hinterhand.

Jedenfalls habe ich mich dnn doch entschieden mir nochmal ne Glotze + PS3 zuzulegen. Und vermutlich werde ich es ganz schön bereuen =P
Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Jedenfalls habe ich mich dnn doch entschieden mir nochmal ne Glotze + PS3 zuzulegen. Und vermutlich werde ich es ganz schön bereuen =P



Den Kauf der PS3 mit Sicherheit. Ansonsten hast du nix verkehrt gemacht.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. November 2013)

Die Xbox und ein paar Spiele sind 300 Euro.
Wenn ich damit jetzt 1 Jahr lange eine Stunde am Tag Spass haben sollte sind ein Euro die Stunde für Spass (Mit Stromkosten)  und 7 Stunden in der Woche hängt man da schnell mal vor .
Ich bin bislang noch sehr zufrieden und hatte eigentlich darauf gehofft, dass jemand Dirt3 hat.


----------



## xdave78 (29. November 2013)

Dann schenk es doch deinen Kumpels zu Weihnachten..bekommste gebraucht bestimmt schon weit unter 10€


----------



## Caps-lock (1. Dezember 2013)

Diese Aussage muss ich nicht verstehen oder ?

Ich hab ne Xbox und ich hab Dirt3 für den PC. Da man dort aber automatisch ein Onlinekonto anlegen muss um das Spiel offline zu spielen hab ich es nich wirklich gespielt.
Die Xbox will ich komplett offline betreiben und von daher wärs interessant zu wissen ob Dirt3 Internet braucht.


----------



## xdave78 (2. Dezember 2013)

Achso, naja ich hatte es so verstanden, dass Du Dirt3 hast aber niemanden zum spielen.
Ich habs leider auch nur am PC, aber hey...bei rebuy irgenwie 8€, bei Amazon 5€..probiers halt aus...


----------



## Tikume (3. Dezember 2013)

So, meine PS3 ist jetzt da. Von "Einschalten, Spiel reinmachen, zocken" sind wir ja offensichtlich weg, das war am NES noch anders 

Gespielt habe ich bisher nur FInal Fantasy XIII und ich bin erstaunt wie stark ich da am suchten bin. Hätte ich aktuell die Wahl dioe PS3 gegen eine PS4 einzutauschen, würde ich es nicht machen.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, naja vielleicht bringt Nintendo bei der nächsten Konsole ja wieder Module  FF13 ist schon cool...aber man ist doch oft nur Zuseher..so empfinde ich es ein bisschen.


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, der erste Teil hat ja auch eher miese Ergebnisse bekommen.
Prinzipiell ist es auch - laufen - kämpfen - laufen - kämpfen - cutscene - laufen - kämpfen u.s.w. Eigentlich gibt es nicht mal sowas wie einen Storyverlauf (bin Kapitel 7 von 13), man erfährt nur was über die Charaktere.

Aber irgendwie macht es Laune .. und in welchem anderen Spiel bastelt man sich schon aus zwei leicht bekleideten Frauen ein Moped O.o


----------



## squats (4. Dezember 2013)

sofern du auch gern mal ne Blu-Ray schaust und keinen Blu-ray Player passt es ja auch


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2013)

Ähm, Internet?


----------



## squats (4. Dezember 2013)

saugen? Stream? oder was meinst damit


----------



## Tikume (5. Dezember 2013)

Dass die Zeit der physischen Datenträger vorbei ist. Du zündest im Garten ja auch kein Feuer an und machst Rauchzeichen um deine Mutter anzurufen


----------



## Saji (5. Dezember 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Du zündest im Garten ja auch kein Feuer an und machst Rauchzeichen um deine Mutter anzurufen



Wie, das macht man nicht mehr?

Gesendet durch meine Rauchzeichen


Spaß beiseite, vorbei würde ich noch nicht sagen. Im Moment koexistieren beide Methoden mehr oder weniger friedlich. Wer jedoch jetzt schon die Möglichkeiten hat 'ganz' auf Datenträger zu verzichten spart sicherlich eine Menge Rohstoffe.


----------

